# Extrem harte MTB Marathons ...



## sipemue (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo Freunde der 'härteren' MTB-Marathons, 

nachdem ich dieses Jahr die Freude hatte die Salzkammergut Trophy (209km und 7008hm) zu fahren, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach anderen extremen Eintages-MTB-Marathons in Europa. 

Was sind eure Favoriten?

Postet diese doch mal hier, wenn eine der folgende Kriterien erfüllt ist:
a) Renndauer >10 Std. für einen gut trainierten MTBer
b) > 140 km
c) > 5000hm
d) Finisher <50% derjenigen, die noch über die Startlinie gerollt sind

Bis bald im Wald 

P.s.: Solltet ihr aber auch ein Rennrad-Marathon im Kopf haben, der dies erfüllt, bitte auch posten. Danke


----------



## mspf (26. Juli 2007)

http://www.raceacrossthealps.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain hook (26. Juli 2007)

http://www.aletsch-bikemarathon.ch/

nicht ganz 5000 höhenmeter.... aber 4800 auf 91 km sind ne ansage... vielleicht nicht lang... aber ganz sicher steil (ist ja auh ein extrem... ) 

schade das die schweiz aus berlin so weit weg ist...:-(


----------



## scooter_werner (26. Juli 2007)

Rennrad:
http://www.alpenbrevet.ch/


----------



## Fischkopp (26. Juli 2007)

Reichen Dir 540km?  
http://www.styrkeprøven.no/


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2007)

paris-brest-paris 1200 km nonstop wäre auch ne möglichkeit. da gabs mal nen artikel in der bike oder mountainbike drüber.
müsstest dich nur vorher in diversen anderen etwas kürzeren distanzen innerhalb eines jahres qualifizieren ...
hab leider die website vergessen, oder vielleicht doch mehr verdrängt  

vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand, wie sich diese serie für radverrückte nennt ...

erst mal das hier auf die schnelle http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris-Brest-Paris_(Brevet)


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juli 2007)

Ist zwar kein Marathon, aber ansonsten

http://www.greatdividerace.com/
oder
http://www.lukasstoeckli.ch/dynamic/page.asp?seiid=11
oder
http://www.lukasstoeckli.ch/dynamic/page.asp?seiid=5

Habe das Abenteuer aber nicht gemacht ....


----------



## easymtbiker (26. Juli 2007)

http://www.energy-race.de/
langstrecke! extrem!
 


simon war zu schüchtern, um seinen tollen 22. platz / 9. ak bei dem salzkammergut zu schreiben, hier sein bericht:
http://www.iron-simon.de/index_de/showcat.php?catid=17
simon:   

würde auch gerne dort mal starten , aber dazu muss ich auf die tac verzichten....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Juli 2007)

Ist zwar nur knapp über deinem b-Kriterium, aber immerhin ein absoluter Klassiker: Grand Raid Cristalp


----------



## Milass (27. Juli 2007)

Hey Sipemue, lass mal ne Tour zusammen fahren, ich haette villeicht auch lust nen ultra hardcore marathon zu fahren.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Hey Sipemue, lass mal ne Tour zusammen fahren, ich haette villeicht auch lust nen ultra hardcore marathon zu fahren.



Hut ab ihr "verrückten"  Bin halt leidenschaftlicher Genussbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (27. Juli 2007)

Swiss Bike Masters.

In deinem Fall würd ich dir zu 24 Stunden Rennen als Solofahrer raten.

Was ist hart? Die Länge alleine ist nicht hart.


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Juli 2007)

Also, ich finde die Langstrecke der Hobby-WM in Saalbach Hinterglemm extrem. 80km/3750hm waren es 2002 als ich dort zum letzten mal gefahren und nach knapp 7 Std. scheintot ins Ziel geeiert bin. Ob die Strecke heute noch diese Dimensionen hat weiß ich nicht.....


----------



## sipemue (27. Juli 2007)

@ALL: Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Rückmeldungen   Da kommt ja doch ein bisserl was zusammen.




The Tretschwein schrieb:


> In deinem Fall würd ich dir zu 24 Stunden Rennen als Solofahrer raten.
> 
> Was ist hart? Die Länge alleine ist nicht hart.



... bereits seit 4 Jahren regelmäßig im Rennkalender bei mir, aber nur die landschaftlich und fahrtechnisch schönen (also nicht München oder Duisburg).

Mein absoluter Favorit ist hier das 24h in Finale Ligure. Da können selbst 99% der normalen MTB Marathons mit der Strecke nicht mithalten und landschaftlich auch ein Leckerbissen.


----------



## The Tretschwein (27. Juli 2007)

http://www.grannygear.com/Races/Moab/index.shtml


----------



## Laplace (27. Juli 2007)

Fischkopp schrieb:


> Reichen Dir 540km?
> http://www.styrkeprøven.no/



Styrkeprøven ist ein reines Strassenrennen und kein MTB Rennen. Man arbeitet aber im Moment daran ab 2008 oder 2009 ein MTB Rennen von Trondheim nach Oslo zu organisieren. Projektname "Terrengstyrken".

Gruss
Laplace


----------



## pollux8 (27. Juli 2007)

Am 28.10 ist das längste MTB Strandrennen Europas in Holland.Eine 120km Distance,die man von Hoek van Holland nach Den Helder überwältigen muß.Je nach Windrichtung kann es eine Tourtur werden.Ein Rennen mit 400 Teilnehmern sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen,
Als Vorbereitung gibt es am 30.9 ein 48km Strandrennen in Scheveningen bis Nordwijk und zurück.
Mehr Infos unter 
http://www.interimsport.nl/beachchallenge/
www.hoekvanhollanddenhelder.nl
PS:Einen Vorgeschmack mit Bildern könnt Ihr unter meine Fotogalerie sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (27. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> paris-brest-paris 1200 km nonstop wäre auch ne möglichkeit. da gabs mal nen artikel in der bike oder mountainbike drüber.
> müsstest dich nur vorher in diversen anderen etwas kürzeren distanzen innerhalb eines jahres qualifizieren ...
> hab leider die website vergessen, oder vielleicht doch mehr verdrängt
> 
> ...



...ist ja ganz streng genommen kein rennen, aber ich denke 1200 km und höhenmeter im 5 stelligen sind ne sache für sich...die langsamste gruppe hat 90 stunden zeit, allerdings kann man den druck auf sich selber durch kürzer gewählte startzeiten von vorneherein erhören . Die schnellsten brauchen so 44 stunden...

Ist nur alle 4 Jahre und du musst dich im Jahr der Veranstaltung auf glaube 200, 300, 600/800 km qualifizieren.

2011 ist wieder soweit...und bei mir auch feste eingeplant, na mal sehen was bis dahin noch so geschieht...

http://www.paris-brest-paris.org/FR/index.php


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. Juli 2007)

Kitzalpbike, selbst noch nicht gefahren, aber 3800 HM auf 88Km sprechen für sich!!


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Juli 2007)

sipemue schrieb:


> Mein absoluter Favorit ist hier das 24h in Finale Ligure. Da können selbst 99% der normalen MTB Marathons mit der Strecke nicht mithalten und landschaftlich auch ein Leckerbissen.


hm, mal ne einschätzung von dir: ich hab das 24h finale heuer von aussen angeschaut, echt prima strecke/ kulisse usw. überlege auch, dort nächstes jahr zu starten, aber was mich abschreckt ist der heftige staub dort, ich denke, nach 24h durchfahren hat man ne lunge wie 10 jahre bergwerk..... 
ich befürchte halt, dass man sich dabei einiges kaputt macht. wie siehst du das?


----------



## Adrenalino (29. Juli 2007)

Kleine Anmerkung; bei so nem Regen wie heute wird jede Strecke extrem hart!!


----------



## Näthinator (31. Juli 2007)

Ironbike in Italien !!  http://www.ironbike.it

8 Etappen mit ca. 650 KM und 25000 HM ! Rendauer pro Tag ca. 7-12 Stunden. Tragepassagen des Rades ca. 2-4 Stunden je nach Strecke und Etappe !

Kann ich nur empfehlen ! Ultra Hart !!! 

Daniel


----------



## Trailspezi (31. Juli 2007)

MTB WM 12.08 Verviers (Bel) kurz hinter Aachen, 105km 3300 hm

Info unter http://www.verviersmtb2007.be

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (1. August 2007)

Hi


Also da könnte ich das 12 Stunden-Rennen (MTB) in Todtnauberg hier im Südschwarzwald empfehlen. Jede Runde hat immerhin 14 Km und 330 Hm und da vor 2 Jahren der Sieger 19 Runden! gefahren ist hatte er somit stolze 266 Km und 6270 Hm!

Das wär doch auch was für dich, oder?  

Es findet am Samstag den 25. August statt


Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## toncoc (2. August 2007)

rennrad:
fichkona
oder 
fichadria

aber im eigentlichen sinne kein rennen
http://www.fichkona-sports.de/


----------



## eDw (17. August 2007)

ist halt in USA aber:

http://www.the508.com/      (das sind 700 km RR fahren Duch eine Hochwueste (high Desert))

und wenn Du dann noch im selben Jahr das hier machst

http://www.badwater.com/     (das sind 186km Laufen meist unterhalb des Meeresspiegels)

darfst Du Dich DeathValleyKing nennen!    

Current Death Valley Cup Record Holders:
http://www.badwater.com/dvcup.html


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (18. August 2007)

Hi 


Nochmal zu Todtnauberg.

Also hab nochmal geschaut und gesehen, dass vor 2 Jahren das schnellste 4er Team dort 21 Runden! also 294 Km! und 6930 Hm gefahren ist!

Hättest nicht Lust dort als Einzelstarter zu starten? Ist ne echt schöne Strecke - kannst dich noch bis spätestens 24.8. dort anmelden. 

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

